# Attention MOTOR EXPERTS



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm NOT LOOKING for "Sponsored Racers" opinions, I'm looking for the actual Motor Building Guru's.

19t motors - Fixed Timing vs. Adjustable 19t spec. 

The Oval guys like the adjustable, everyone else likes the C2 style (Or at least that is the way most of the rules seem to be written) 

I won't ask "Which one is Better" but instead, what are the real differences?

Which is known to have more 

a)Power
b)Efficiency
c)Torque
d)R.P.M. 

Can/Should these motors be run together...if not, which one would 'normally' have an advantage?

Is the NEW Komodo Dragon style motor an exception to the rule, how about the CheckPoint style?

How do we get ALL (ie: OFFROAD, ONROAD, OVAL) all on the same page w/ these motors?


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

19 spec would be faster


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

on a dyno... a motor at 24 degrees puts out more power then one at 36 degrees... However, at least in 4 cell oval racing, a 36 degree timed motor will generaly out proform a 24 degree motor. I never fully figured out why this is... I belive it's largely because we typicaly don't run at full power, and I think the higher timed motor tends to force the motors to pull more power even when they are at the end of the straight aways. On a short twisty road course, I fully beleive that 24 degree timing would be better then 36... but then I never raced road course much.

The really bad part of runing at 36 degrees is the commutator tends to really deteriorate fast... one or two runs used to be about all they were really good for at that high timing.

Disclaimer... I do not have any experiance with todays high voltage/current batteries... From what I've read, these really effected the way a 'stock' motor runs and how it needs to be tuned to go fast, so it's probably also true that 19T motors proformance and/or tuning needs have changed. Based on theory, it's my guess that lower timing may be better with the new bateries and maybe even narrowed brushes if the setup has laydowns.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

I won't give my opinion (Because who cares anyway  ) but why do you feel the need to be on the same page???

Car's are different...Tires are different...Batteries are different.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

To: The Jet,

The reason I ask about getting the motors on the "Same Page" would be from a Rules Maker perspective/Tech perspective.

I firmly believe in LESS RULES, and keeping TECH as simple as possible as to NOT DRAG a race day down with excess crap. However, there seems to be a large break in 19t. classes.

Where I am coming from, in trying to convert some "offroad and touring" guys into racing oval, they want to run 19t. Most OVAL stuff uses the adjustable timed ARCOR style motor (out here at least) where as off road and touring are using the Cham.2 style motor. I would like to see that split removed if possible.

Just as many "MOTOR Mfg's" in the past couple years have called to have a 4 cell Touring MODIFIED class. I hear many racers say "I don't want to break apart my packs and make them 4 cell" We've heard that same cry for years when trying to get a TC guy or Off Road guy to try Paved Oval.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

In my opinion, the oval racer using a 'road course' 'spec' non-adjustable timing... 19T motor could be pretty competitive against adjustable timing 19T... I do however think there is a slight advantage to a adjustable timing motor in oval... If the motor tuner was good, the car was setup well, and they drove good... I think a fixed 24 degree motor with laydown brushes could make it to the A-main with those that have adjustable timing motors. What hapens once the A-main starts is anyones guess


----------

